
Fully static, unprivileged, containers as executable binaries - Ideabile
https://github.com/jfrazelle/binctr
======
brudgers
_You may have noticed you can 't file an issue. That's because this is using a
crazy person's (aka my) fork of libcontainer and until I get the patches into
upstream there's no way in hell I'm fielding issues from whoever is crazy
enough to try this._

